# ti dai da fare, eh?



## deadpool mtf

*ti dai da fare, eh? *


Buonasera a tutti 
non sono riuscito a trovare come si può tradurre  in francese questa espressione ironica diciamo colloquiale "*ti dai da fare, eh?" * , può andare bene questa traduzione:Tu travailles dur, eh?
Grazie a chi risponderà



> *Scrivi la frase anche nel thread, non solo nel titolo, grazie.*


----------



## Aliph

Tu te donnes de la peine, hein?


----------



## deadpool mtf

grazie per la risposta quindi si può dire in maniera colloquiale?
cioè anche per fare una battuta


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir, deadpool mtf 

Une phrase complète avec un bon contexte nous aiderait sûrement à trouver une traduction plus familière


----------



## deadpool mtf

ma qualcuno può tradurmi un vocale audio in italiano?


----------

